# What do most pros shoot?



## Actor (Oct 5, 2009)

To read posts here a TPF it would seem most pros just shoot weddings.  Maybe a few do senior portraits.  Does any pro here a TPF do anything else?

Any photojournalists?  Any war photographers?

Any boudoir photographers?

Anyone work for Playboy or National Geographic?

Does anyone photograph dead bodies for the police?


----------



## inTempus (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't know what the other pros shoot, but I know Ken Rockwell shoots a D40.

I shoot a T1i and I'm a combat photographer for the Space Shuttle Atlantis.  I would show you some of my pictures, but they're highly classified.


----------



## jnm (Oct 5, 2009)

Actor said:


> Does anyone photograph dead bodies for the police?



My buddy works for the CDC in Atlanta as a forensic scientist, they only use  Nikon.


----------



## ErectedGryphon (Oct 5, 2009)

I shoot photographs


----------



## usayit (Oct 5, 2009)

The few pros I have met (minus wedding photogs) rarely spend time talking about it on forums.  The national geographic photographer I purchased my 1d mark II from didn't even have photographs on his walls (he had paintings).  

Wonder if it is a way to separate work and personal lives...  and its true that a hobby stops being hobby once you make a profession out of it.  


fyi.. I believe OP meant subject matter not equipment...


----------



## inTempus (Oct 5, 2009)

usayit said:


> fyi.. I believe OP meant subject matter not equipment...


Good point.  Another example of me reading what I want to be there vs. what's actually there.


----------



## craig (Oct 5, 2009)

I am a commercial photographer. Everything from hotels to christmas trees to model portfolios. My moto is; anything, but weddings.

Love & Bass


----------



## Actor (Oct 5, 2009)

usayit said:


> fyi.. I believe OP meant subject matter not equipment...


:er: Right.  Sometimes it's not until after you post that you realize your words can have multiple interpretations.


----------



## schumionbike (Oct 5, 2009)

Actor said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > fyi.. I believe OP meant subject matter not equipment...
> ...


 

And some people intentionally interpreted it the wrong way! lol. 

And yeah, it does seem most pros shoot wedding, I mean, that's the one that have the most opportunities. Oh and X-Ray, does that count? .


----------



## henkelphoto (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, okay, I'm a photojournalist/photo editor for a newspaper. Been doing that since 1978. Although I don't post much, I do check out the forums daily. 

As for putting up photos, I'm not at liberty to post photos I shoot for the newspaper on other websites. 

Jerry


----------



## Actor (Oct 6, 2009)

inTempus said:


> I don't know what the other pros shoot, but I know Ken Rockwell shoots a D40.
> 
> I shoot a T1i and I'm a combat photographer for the Space Shuttle Atlantis.  I would show you some of my pictures, but they're highly classified.




Who is Ken Rockwell?
I did not know they launched shuttles from Indiana. :lmao:


----------



## musicaleCA (Oct 6, 2009)

craig said:


> My moto is; anything, but weddings.



BAHA! Indeed.


----------



## FrankLamont (Oct 6, 2009)

> BAHA! Indeed.


Ahem. Use a Rebel, move to California and start shooting weddings starting at $20,000 for album with 1 print. For a full 40 pages, please consult for a quote that should start at about the price of a 1200mm. :greenpbl:


----------



## inTempus (Oct 6, 2009)

Actor said:


> Who is Ken Rockwell?
> I did not know they launched shuttles from Indiana. :lmao:


If you don't know who Ken Rockwell is, well... I can't believe anyone on the internet who is into photography hasn't heard of the master.  

I live in Indiana but I go to work using a classified transportation system.  They only launch the shuttle I'm assigned to a couple of times a year.  We had a mission back in May (serviced the Hubble), and we have a new mission in November (heading to the ISS).  That's it for this year.  I don't have any scheduled missions yet for 2010.


----------



## skieur (Oct 6, 2009)

I have done few weddings and avoid them. Other than that I have done advertising, public relations, celebrities, journalism, legal work at death scenes, aerial photography, public events, productions, sports, educational materials, some formal portraits, and scenics.

I have also produced, directed and shot, television(station related) and video (corporate or organizational related.)

skieur


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 6, 2009)

I shoot anything which pays, weddings included, I'd love a few dead bodies, some forensic or medical to get my teeth into but its hard to enter those fields unless your fresh from uni or college. H


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm a  full-time staff photographer for a Mid-sized daily newspaper and I'm the Northern California shooter for the NY Post.


----------



## Randall Ellis (Oct 6, 2009)

I know pro photographers who photograph food, people (children mostly), and various commercial products (think magazine ads), and one girl who photographs for a newspaper.

- Randy


----------



## FidelCastrovich (Oct 6, 2009)

At first i just opened the thread out of curiousity...But then i thought, hey, i guess i'm considered a pro too...might as well answer the question. I have yet properly digested the fact that i'm finally living my dream.

I'm a news photographer for a daily newspaper in Israel.
Anything BUT weddings, too.


----------



## Actor (Oct 7, 2009)

inTempus said:


> Actor said:
> 
> 
> > Who is Ken Rockwell?
> ...


When I was a child I asked my Sunday School teacher "Who's Billy Graham?"  Her response was similar to yours.  That was the day I learned that I am a Godless heathen.


----------



## Randall Ellis (Oct 7, 2009)

Actor said:


> inTempus said:
> 
> 
> > Actor said:
> ...



Welcome to the club :mrgreen:. Ken Rockwell is considered by some to be a great photographer/commentator/what have you, and by others to be overly strongly opinionated and self absorbed - it all depends on who you ask (not at all unlike asking about Billy Graham)

- Randy


----------



## JamesMason (Oct 7, 2009)

> Ken Rockwell is considered by some to be a great photographer/commentator



By who ? He is a guy who reviews kit in a (sometimes unitentionaly) humorous way. He knows his if from his af but he aint a 'great' photog.


----------



## Randall Ellis (Oct 7, 2009)

That's what I'm saying, depending on whom you ask some people think he's the bomb (or whatever the saying is today). On other forums I've seen flame wars about him - crazy. I've never read anything he wrote, but I've always gotten the impression that he's a "you love him" or "you hate him" type of guy...

- Randy


----------



## chinpokojed (Oct 7, 2009)

I do art reproduction professionally, shooting painted artwork in our studio using a Cambo 4x5 and Betterlight Super 8k digital scanback.

Gallery Street

I also do some pet portraits on the side, but that's mostly just for fun.

The Pawfect Picture


----------



## uberben (Oct 8, 2009)

I shoot weddings and engagement photos for the most part.  On average, thats 25-30 weddings a year and 40-50 e-shoots. I don't really have much time outside of that since I spend a lot of time deep in my editing workflow.


----------



## Soocom1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Wedding shots are the bread and butter. Photo journalism is second because news is every day. 

paparazzi I think is the red light equivalent, and then the rest go from there. 

I have seen all of it working in a photo processing store.  Most are in fact wedding photographers, and some of them did forensic.. (not pretty).  Landscape is hard to get into because so many people shoot their own and are satisfied with that. 

As for modeling, artistic, nudes, etc, you really have to know people inside to get there because anyone can take a nudie pic, but most are looked at as strictly amateurish chattel.


----------



## FilmaTroy (Oct 9, 2009)

wow, everyone on here seems to try to stay away from weddings, as for me im trying to book them!!! but i also shoot live concerts, band promotional pics, nightlife, and skateboarding as a profession


----------



## ottor (Oct 9, 2009)

FilmaTroy said:


> wow, everyone on here seems to try to stay away from weddings, as for me im trying to book them!!! but i also shoot live concerts, band promotional pics, nightlife, and skateboarding as a profession



What.....you've never seen "Bridezillas" ??  -  I stay miles and miles away from them..


----------



## FrankLamont (Oct 9, 2009)

Always meet client before booking to see what their like.

If they are even show a monstrous personality for a moment, it's a 'sorry, I'm busy...'.


----------



## epp_b (Oct 9, 2009)

How many times does this question need to be asked?

Pros use whatever tools get the job done for them.  For some, it's Canon.  For some it's Nikon.  For some, it's a pinhole camera.



> I don't know what the other pros shoot, but I know Ken Rockwell shoots a D40.


I think you misunderstood his question; he said "pro" 

*EDIT:* ha... oops, I interpreted this as "what brand do most pros use" ...

What you're actually asking, then, is "Where is the money in professional photography?"  I think that answer to that is mostly weddings, portraits (and variations of those) and photojournalism. I'm interested in pretty well anything that allows me to be freely artistic (ie.: no client telling me "I want this shot to look like this, with that in it, using so-and-so lighting, blah blah blah), other than weddings and portraits.



> Who is Ken Rockwell?


Before you are tempted to discover the answer to this, please choose one of the following options:

1. Kill yourself... or you'll wish you did after finding out who he is.
2. Add *127.0.0.1 kenrockwell.com* to your hosts file.  It will be the best thing you ever do for your photography.



> Landscape is hard to get into because so many people shoot their own and are satisfied with that.



Landscape is difficult because it requires immense talent and has a very low success rate as a result.




> but i also shoot live concerts...


That is also something I've gotten into recently, but is there a lot of money in that?



> ...band promotional pics


That is something I've ... not really gotten into.  I'm always afraid that I won't be able to come up with any ideas.


----------



## Kross74 (Oct 9, 2009)

It really depends...While the camera is important but having a certain camera does not make you a better photographer. It's your skills, knowledge of handling your camera, and creativity that makes you a better photographer! You could have the most expensive camera possible but still produce poor quality images. 

*What really matters is your knowledge and the type glass you shoot with! *


----------



## wingnutimages (May 25, 2011)

I consider myself a budding semi - quasi - professamatuer that gets better with ever click of the shutter.  I have been asked to do weddings...NEVER AGAIN!  That is, unless the bride and groom say that money is no object.  I personally specialize in aircraft, nature, kids, and senior pictures.  I have had quite a bit of success with senior pics.  I have decided, however, that I will not post most of my work anywhere on the web for the time being...I had several images stolen and that made me rather angry.  Basically, if it looks cool, I will shoot it.


----------



## Village Idiot (May 25, 2011)

Kross74 said:


> It really depends...While the camera is important but having a certain camera does not make you a better photographer. It's your skills, knowledge of handling your camera, and creativity that makes you a better photographer! You could have the most expensive camera possible but still produce poor quality images.
> 
> *What really matters is your knowledge and the type glass you shoot with! *



Do people even read the thread? You would think by the third page people would know the OP is asking about subject matter and not equipment. 

Anyways, I think the reason you see so many wedding photographers on forums is that it's probably one of the easiest best paying avenues to get into. You have legit pros that can easily make at least $1,500 on on wedding with the ability to make much more than that. Then you have the noobs with cameras that don't know what they're doing, but they want to start making money anyways and charge next to nothing an deliver a CD of 1000 craptastic photos for $200-$500. 

Weddings can be nightmares and good wedding photographers know this and know how to control it. They're prepared and they know what to shoot, when to shoot, and how to shoot it. I hate weddings. 

It's also harder to get into other avenues like journalism, editorial, commercial, etc... Not just anyone can spend $400 on a used DSLR and a lens and get a job at a local paper or shooting for businesses and such. There's usually already established photographers in these markets that means you're fighting with other shooters who have more experience and who have been doing the job you want to take for longer. They're not necessarily better photographers, but why should some one get rid of their current photog for you? Sometimes when you show them images that are clearly superior, they'll still favor their regular shooters. With jobs like these you need a strong portfolio and good marketing skills; you're dealing with other professionals and not people working on a shoe string budget. Wait, I need to rephrase that, you're working with professionals that are use to a quality product or service and not a young couple that doesn't see the value in photography until it's too late. ****, wrong again. You're working with people that want to best quality for as little as possible and that knows what quality looks like vs. people who don't have a lot of experience with professional photographers.

Did I get it right that time?


----------



## spacefuzz (May 25, 2011)

inTempus said:


> I shoot a T1i and I'm a combat photographer for the Space Shuttle Atlantis. I would show you some of my pictures, but they're highly classified.



Hmm you must be on the X-37 program........

I am an engineer and occasionally use my photographic skills for work whenever someone needs a decent shot of something.  Usually for technical papers, publications, or presentations.  Lots of macro work.  Its amazing what you can see with a 1:1 macro and a brittle fracture; beach marks, striations, point of failure, crack propogation speed, crystal structure based on crack orientation, original defect location and size, plastic deformation, failure energy level, fatigue vs blunt force (I'm a nerd).   Not very difficult since most people try with the office point and shoot first....

For fun I shoot landscapes but yes, seems to be a hard market to get into.  I would throw my camera off a cliff before doing a wedding.


----------



## KmH (May 25, 2011)

Why exhume an old dead thread from 2009?


----------



## spacefuzz (May 25, 2011)

KmH said:


> Why exhume an old dead thread from 2009?



heh I just saw it in the active topics thread and didnt look at original date.  zombie invasion!


----------



## Village Idiot (May 25, 2011)

KmH said:


> Why exhume an old dead thread from 2009?



Why start new threads on the same old topics?


----------



## Hooligan Dan (May 25, 2011)

EDIT: ha. Apparently I already posted in here and didn't realize this was an old thread. Oh well.


----------



## KmH (May 25, 2011)

The new member - wingnutsimages - was the perpetrator of the exhumation.


----------



## jhira_photo (May 25, 2011)

I don't shoot weddings as of now, but that is one of the things I am wanting to get involved in. I am A fashion/ Talent/ Beauty Photographer.


----------



## ottor (May 25, 2011)

I'll never make any money with this hobby ... I wont' shoot the two things that bring in the bucks .... 

Weddings: - I've seen "Bridzillas" - need I say more ? - Besides, a beautiful picture is so subjective, I can expect to see myself in Court just because the 300 pound Bride didn't like the picture because she looked fat....

Children: - I dont like children. Stinkey, dirty little things.... My wife was watching a couple last week and I walked past them (rapidly) and one asked me if they could go out and play... I don't interact with them when I'm sober, but I
did say ... 'No - it's raining".... He asked why it was raining.... I said "Because God is crying" ...... yup, he had to ask... "Why's God crying?" - - had to nip this in the bud.... I said, " I dont know, but it was probably because
of something that YOU did"... My wife asked me why this kid was crying.....

What sounds more peaceful ..... Getting some sticky little 3 year old to sit still on a stool, or taking a picture of a stand of Quakies in the fall, just as the sun creates a golden glow over the foliage....?

No money - but happy.....

r


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 25, 2011)

I shot my friend Diane being a hookuh using my cell phone cam during our motorcycle ride. Street sign as proof


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 30, 2011)

I am a photojournalist that is more of a sports specialist. I will shoot whatever I can get paid to shoot.


----------

